# Observer in US-Ambulance



## Janbo (Nov 4, 2015)

Hey, I’m Jan, 22 years old and I’m working as a “Rettungsassistent” (German Paramedic) in Cologne.Actually I'm making a further education to the EEMS-P (European Emergency Medical Service Paramedic) for one year.In 2013 I had a stay in Santa Barbara (California) about two months and I was very excited about the functioning of the US-Paramedics.  I’m very interested in riding shifts in an Ambulance in the USA for a few weeks, as an observer. I’d be pleased if I can get in touch with nice people here and maybe someone is able to help me in this context.

Kind regards from Germany,

Jan


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 4, 2015)

Is there any where you want to go in particular or NOT go? Which state would you like to visit and have resources in (housing, transportation)?

This will help with a lot of the replies.


----------



## Janbo (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank's for your comment! No I don't really have a preference for a state or a place I want to go to and have resources in.


----------



## Kstarr (Dec 8, 2015)

Just look at the ambulance companies that operate in the county (area) you are looking to go. Send an email to whatever contact you can find and go from there. They should be pretty accommodating. If not, just try another company. You may also have more luck going with smaller companies, as they most likely have less protocols and rules regarding ride alongs. Good luck & enjoy your time in the US!


----------



## NUEMT (Mar 16, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/AustinTravisCountyEMS

Looks like Austin had a visitor from Italy.  Says he was an observer.  Picture of him in red with two female medics.


----------



## MJG (Jul 11, 2016)

Just for your convenience: If you plan on doing an internship in the US - special visa regulations will apply for you - point blank: You`ll need some sort of a work-visa which is hard to get the regular ESTA form will not be enough. You can try it without one, but don`t be surprised if border agents will send you back the moment you arrive in the US. 

Border control is known to be strict in these cases and if they discover working material like boots, etc. in you luggage or if any of your deployment details are posted publicly, chances are high, that you will have to explain yourself, and if you can`t provide a suitable visa - get send back to your country of origin right away.

Good luck anyway and have a great experience.


----------

